# Poodle left IN CAR TRUNK! (??!!) he survived



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i forget who it was that said it, but it's true: "the difference between genius and stupidity is that genius has its limits."


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It seems that no matter how many times you tell the public, they just don't listen!!! Every summer you are warned in the news and in tv public announcements, not to leave your dogs in the car! Twice this week here in San Diego dogs were rescued from hot cars! This is a very 'doggy' city and it's on the news every day about how hot the interior of a car can get ! Thankfully both dogs are now in custody and the owners will be paying hefty fines and going to court on animal cruelty charges! The news station was at one of the rescues and the owner acted like he did nothing wrong! The other incident they had break the window because the tiny Chihuahua was showing signs of heat stroke (they measured the temp inside the car and it was 108 degrees!) Thank goodness for the people who call 911 for these poor animals!!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok, so this happened maybe 10 miles from me! Generally, that city is pretty ghetto, with some nice areas thrown in. A lot of crime and as Lou said "stoopid" people! There are no words, yet I am not surprised! Makes me a little sick to my stomach!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

OMG! How could anyone do something so completely stupid? ARGH I am so relieved to read that the pup survived!

patk, I think that was Einstein who said that (or at least I have seen him credited with having said it).


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow! Just Wow! Thank goodness the dog was saved and the owner is being charged. I hope he gets sentenced for some kind of punishment. If it were up to me I would sentence him to the same treatment that poor little dog went through. See how he likes being left in a trunk in the middle of a SoCal heat wave! Ridiculous!!! Some people just don't have brains!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

There are an unbelievable number of stoooopid people who leave dogs in hot cars. They think cracking the window a few inches is going to help. But it doesn't. It creates some kind of pressure that keeps the heat in the car. 

But THIS is something, I fear, that's not the same thing as stupid. I feel there's something else going on here more sickeningly sinister than even that. I don't know what it is though. Is it some kind of mental illness? Or was he experimenting to see how it would all work out? WTF? I mean no one can be that stupid. A trunk? No, something else going on here. He shouldn't be allowed to have dogs or any pets ever again. He's dangerous!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds as if perhaps he was aware that there are local ordinances against leaving a dog in a car unattended, and was therefore hiding the dog? Incredibly stupid, even so.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

fjm said:


> Sounds as if perhaps he was aware that there are local ordinances against leaving a dog in a car unattended, and was therefore hiding the dog? Incredibly stupid, even so.



I was thinking the same thing. Either way he is an idiot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Hell's bells what an awful thing! 

It makes me sooooo angry when people refer to other humans as "behaving like animals"... Uh huh, no way - they're behaving like humans. Only we have the capacity for such cruelty and stupidity. Inhuman? Nope, utterly human.

Lou, spot on - evil and heartless.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't understand why someone would risk their pets life like that! Leave them at home!!! There have been several times I had an unplanned needed store stop while out and about with my dog, and even though its been extremely inconvient I've either had to go all the way home and drop Aria off or survive without stopping for what I needed. Aria goes everywhere with me and spends a lot of time in the car. With the hot weather it has been difficult for me but I've had to leave her home on occasion. I actually plan my errands around the weather now..lol if I can go super early before the heat I will, or go after the sun sets. I even will drop her off at my parents if I need to run errands on their side of town. Or if my husband and I are together. We take turns running into the store while other one waits in the car with the A/c. Lol the crazy things I will do for my poodle 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Sigh :wink: ....


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sweetp said:


> Sigh :wink: ....



Well... Since you started it..let's lighten it up a bit... LOL



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I agree, people can really be stupid, especially when it comes to common sense or rather lack of it! One time my husband and I went to the grocery store and it was a very hot day and some idiot had left their pup in their hot car. We had just parked our car when we saw the dog. About the same time the stupid person came out of the store and went to her car. I got out of our car and went over to her and asked her if she was aware of how dangerous it is to leave a dog in a car like that. Her stupid reply? "I was only in the store for a few minutes." Duh! I have no patience for idiots like that! :mad2:


----------

